# feeding kid canned goat milk?



## marlowmanor (Aug 28, 2011)

So I was successful in getting about 1oz of milk in BlackJack this morning, but that was with a regular baby bottle. We will be getting the pritchard nipples from TSC today. We were looking yesterday at Walmart and found canned goat milk. Would this be ok to feed a baby goat? I was using just plain whole milk this morning.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 28, 2011)

Personally I'd stick with the whole cow's milk.  Canned milk is even more processed and thus less nutritious.  Kids do very well on whole cow's milk.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 28, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Personally I'd stick with the whole cow's milk.  Canned milk is even more processed and thus less nutritious.  Kids do very well on whole cow's milk.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 28, 2011)

You can feed them the canned goat milk, but it is very expensive, probaby not needed.

If you are needed to get more calories in them, since they will only take a couple ounces at a time at first, try adding a couple tablespoons of evaporated milk to 3 or 4 ounces of whole cows milk.  If you purchased the goats milk, go ahead and use it and mix it with the whole cows milk.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 28, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Personally I'd stick with the whole cow's milk.  Canned milk is even more processed and thus less nutritious.  Kids do very well on whole cow's milk.


X3


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 28, 2011)

X4


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 28, 2011)

We will just stick to the whole cows milk. Got a pack of the pritchard nipples today. Tried to give him some milk this afternoon and maybe got another once in him. He eats well though with grass, feed, water, and hay. He seems healthy, but I will continue to offer milk at least 2 times a day, maybe 3.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Island Creek Farm (Aug 29, 2011)

I may have missed a previous post...why are you bottle feeding a buckling that is already eating grass, hay, grain and water?  If he's really young and just nibbling at they grass/hay/grain, I'd nix the water and make sure he gets milk instead, but if he's older (say 5 months or better), I'd not worry about the milk if he's eating normal feed well....but maybe I missed something here!  If so, sorry!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 29, 2011)

Island Creek Farm said:
			
		

> I may have missed a previous post...why are you bottle feeding a buckling that is already eating grass, hay, grain and water?  If he's really young and just nibbling at they grass/hay/grain, I'd nix the water and make sure he gets milk instead, but if he's older (say 5 months or better), I'd not worry about the milk if he's eating normal feed well....but maybe I missed something here!  If so, sorry!


He is 4 weeks of age, dam got sick.  the bucklings(2 of them) have not been handled very much.


----------

